# Baby want to come early...UPDATE page 3 -Hermione has arrived :)



## JadeyB

Hi there,

I hope you don't mind me popping in to say hi.

My waters broke today and I looks likely that I will give birth early. I am 28 weeks tom (ticker slghtly out). They will keep baby in for as long as possible, but as I have a permanent cerclage in place. The moment I show any signs of infection or labour, I will be given a csection.

I'm just about to be flown to princess anne's in Southampton.

I guess I'm just looking for positive stories. Anyone else been in this position. Xxx


----------



## Sam182

Hi there,

Alexander made an appearance at 27+3 and whilst I didn't go into preterm labour (I had pre-eclampsia) I can tell you that these little babies are incredibly strong. Have you had steroids yet? These are really important - Alex didn't have them and has CLD as a result. After 81 days in NICU I'm currently rooming in before we take him home! I hope your LO stays in there a while longer x


----------



## DonnaBallona

I have no advice as not been in your situation, but wanted to wish you the best of luck. thinking of you. xx


----------



## EmSmith1980

My waters went at 23+3, I became infected and had my daughter at 23+6. I had her naturally (after 3 previous c sections), but if I hadn't, they would have induced me or given me another section. Anya is now 15months old. She is amazing. She fought a tough battle, but after 5 months in NNU, we finally got to bring her home. Xx


----------



## JadeyB

EmSmith1980 said:


> My waters went at 23+3, I became infected and had my daughter at 23+6. I had her naturally (after 3 previous c sections), but if I hadn't, they would have induced me or given me another section. Anya is now 15months old. She is amazing. She fought a tough battle, but after 5 months in NNU, we finally got to bring her home. Xx

Hey hon,

It is so lovely to read Anya's story. My waters broke with my little girl at 23+3 and sadly her hb stopped at 24 weeks due to infection. It really makes me happy to see that other babies have fought this battle. What a little fighter!! Xx

I know that 23 weeks is so different to 28 weeks and after visiting the neonatal ward today, it has given us a lot of hope for when he/she arrives.

I'm nervous about baby being in utero and they have said they will keep baby in unless I show signs of labour or infection. The trouble is all I know is infection so makes me really anxious!!!

How often were you checked for infection and by what methods? X


----------



## JadeyB

Sam182 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Alexander made an appearance at 27+3 and whilst I didn't go into preterm labour (I had pre-eclampsia) I can tell you that these little babies are incredibly strong. Have you had steroids yet? These are really important - Alex didn't have them and has CLD as a result. After 81 days in NICU I'm currently rooming in before we take him home! I hope your LO stays in there a while longer x

Thanks hon,

I have had the 2 lots of steroids so that is really positive. Sorry to hear that Alex has CLD. He sounds like he is doing amazing! Xxx


----------



## katy1310

Hello :flower:

Our LO, Sophie, was born at 27 weeks exactly and is now a completely hyper 22 month old. She was in neonatal for 12 weeks and came home 6 days before her due date.

It's great that you've had the steroids, they really do make a difference.

Keep us posted, and any questions at all, just ask :hugs: I don't know what I'd have done without the ladies in this section - think I'd have gone crazy!

xx


----------



## EmSmith1980

JadeyB said:


> EmSmith1980 said:
> 
> 
> My waters went at 23+3, I became infected and had my daughter at 23+6. I had her naturally (after 3 previous c sections), but if I hadn't, they would have induced me or given me another section. Anya is now 15months old. She is amazing. She fought a tough battle, but after 5 months in NNU, we finally got to bring her home. Xx
> 
> Hey hon,
> 
> It is so lovely to read Anya's story. My waters broke with my little girl at 23+3 and sadly her hb stopped at 24 weeks due to infection. It really makes me happy to see that other babies have fought this battle. What a little fighter!! Xx
> 
> I know that 23 weeks is so different to 28 weeks and after visiting the neonatal ward today, it has given us a lot of hope for when he/she arrives.
> 
> I'm nervous about baby being in utero and they have said they will keep baby in unless I show signs of labour or infection. The trouble is all I know is infection so makes me really anxious!!!
> 
> How often were you checked for infection and by what methods? XClick to expand...

I was kept in hospital until I had her. They checked my temperature, and took blood twice daily, but all showed normal, and that was all (as far as I remember, I was quite delirious at time as the kept giving me diamorphine to keep contractions at bay and keep me calm). I was on a bed tilt as Anya's feet were coming out the 5cm I had dilated. I had a commode at the side of the bed, and the morning of the day I had her, I went to the the loo, had a huge gush of blood and the smell was horrendous. That's when they made the final decision there was infection. I was given antibiotics from the moment I was told my waters had gone, then given them intraveiniously after the vile smelling fluid, until 10 days after Anya's birth. 

Hope this helps a little bit. Xx


----------



## JadeyB

EmSmith1980 said:


> JadeyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmSmith1980 said:
> 
> 
> My waters went at 23+3, I became infected and had my daughter at 23+6. I had her naturally (after 3 previous c sections), but if I hadn't, they would have induced me or given me another section. Anya is now 15months old. She is amazing. She fought a tough battle, but after 5 months in NNU, we finally got to bring her home. Xx
> 
> Hey hon,
> 
> It is so lovely to read Anya's story. My waters broke with my little girl at 23+3 and sadly her hb stopped at 24 weeks due to infection. It really makes me happy to see that other babies have fought this battle. What a little fighter!! Xx
> 
> I know that 23 weeks is so different to 28 weeks and after visiting the neonatal ward today, it has given us a lot of hope for when he/she arrives.
> 
> I'm nervous about baby being in utero and they have said they will keep baby in unless I show signs of labour or infection. The trouble is all I know is infection so makes me really anxious!!!
> 
> How often were you checked for infection and by what methods? XClick to expand...
> 
> I was kept in hospital until I had her. They checked my temperature, and took blood twice daily, but all showed normal, and that was all (as far as I remember, I was quite delirious at time as the kept giving me diamorphine to keep contractions at bay and keep me calm). I was on a bed tilt as Anya's feet were coming out the 5cm I had dilated. I had a commode at the side of the bed, and the morning of the day I had her, I went to the the loo, had a huge gush of blood and the smell was horrendous. That's when they made the final decision there was infection. I was given antibiotics from the moment I was told my waters had gone, then given them intraveiniously after the vile smelling fluid, until 10 days after Anya's birth.
> 
> Hope this helps a little bit. XxClick to expand...

Thanks hon,

Anya is such a little miracle. I would love to keep up with her progress.

My obs, temp, bp, pulse are being taken every 4-6 hours. They are running a CTG twice a day. Scanning baby once a week and taking bloods twice a week. Hoping thats enough.

That's the thing i worry about most, I really didn't have any obvious symptoms with Milie until it was too late.

Xx


----------



## danielle1987

My lo was born at 25+6 and spent 102 days in neonatal. He got 1 infection the whole time in nicu which was group b strep which almost took his life but he has fought through and is now a happy healthy 8 month old (on sunday) corrected he is almost 5 months. Its great u have had steroids I had them a day before i went into labour as a precaution because i had severe bleeding issues, little did i no would be in labour the next day. Every day ur precious baby is in your tummy is a bonus and gives them a better chance when they are born xx


----------



## Littlemo

Hi sorry to hear about your little amelia and that your baby wants too come early, it sounds like the hospital on top of checking you for infection, I had my twins at 27 +5 my waters went 3 days before round my little girl and she was born sleeping my little man spend 9 weeks in NICU they do an amazing job and these prem babies r such little fighters , its great u had steroids as te ladies above have said they really do help, I had them but was shared so my little boy too has CLD. My only advise would be try not too worry (yeah I know easier said then done I can't imagine ever been at ease in any labour\pregnancy ) and if u at all feel worried ask for a scan check don't feel like u can't , mummy knows best I knew something was not rite and afrer 2 midwife visit , 1 doctor visit and 2 hospital trips they finally admitted me for obs I had hardly put my foot over the door and my water went , they said I was'nt in labour but I new I was, go on what u think, if u feel not rite make they listen......sending u lots of well wishes for u and ur baba hope things go well xxx


----------



## EmSmith1980

JadeyB said:


> EmSmith1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmSmith1980 said:
> 
> 
> My waters went at 23+3, I became infected and had my daughter at 23+6. I had her naturally (after 3 previous c sections), but if I hadn't, they would have induced me or given me another section. Anya is now 15months old. She is amazing. She fought a tough battle, but after 5 months in NNU, we finally got to bring her home. Xx
> 
> Hey hon,
> 
> It is so lovely to read Anya's story. My waters broke with my little girl at 23+3 and sadly her hb stopped at 24 weeks due to infection. It really makes me happy to see that other babies have fought this battle. What a little fighter!! Xx
> 
> I know that 23 weeks is so different to 28 weeks and after visiting the neonatal ward today, it has given us a lot of hope for when he/she arrives.
> 
> I'm nervous about baby being in utero and they have said they will keep baby in unless I show signs of labour or infection. The trouble is all I know is infection so makes me really anxious!!!
> 
> How often were you checked for infection and by what methods? XClick to expand...
> 
> I was kept in hospital until I had her. They checked my temperature, and took blood twice daily, but all showed normal, and that was all (as far as I remember, I was quite delirious at time as the kept giving me diamorphine to keep contractions at bay and keep me calm). I was on a bed tilt as Anya's feet were coming out the 5cm I had dilated. I had a commode at the side of the bed, and the morning of the day I had her, I went to the the loo, had a huge gush of blood and the smell was horrendous. That's when they made the final decision there was infection. I was given antibiotics from the moment I was told my waters had gone, then given them intraveiniously after the vile smelling fluid, until 10 days after Anya's birth.
> 
> Hope this helps a little bit. XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon,
> 
> Anya is such a little miracle. I would love to keep up with her progress.
> 
> My obs, temp, bp, pulse are being taken every 4-6 hours. They are running a CTG twice a day. Scanning baby once a week and taking bloods twice a week. Hoping thats enough.
> 
> That's the thing i worry about most, I really didn't have any obvious symptoms with Milie until it was too late.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

How are things going today? Sounds like the hospital are looking after you. I got scanned every morning at the side of my bed. I never got the ctg, just the hand held doppler. I also had her heart rate monitored during labour and birth. The down side of that was if there was no heartbeat, I knew the outcome before she was born, but I chose to do it so the NNU would know what condition she would be in.

Anya's early arrival was a huge shock as my older 3 kids were all full term. I still feel really new to it all. Like a new mum all over again. 

Hope your hanging in there. Xx


----------



## JadeyB

Thanks em,

Still hanging on, now 48 hours since waters broke.

All is looking as well as can be expected so far. Baby had gone a little quiet but has been fairly active this afternoon.

CTG's have been looking good. They are going to test blood again tomorrow.

The plan is to hang on as long as possible and if no signs of infection or labour have an elective at 33/34 weeks.

That is a big if though. Xx


----------



## JadeyB

Littlemo said:


> Hi sorry to hear about your little amelia and that your baby wants too come early, it sounds like the hospital on top of checking you for infection, I had my twins at 27 +5 my waters went 3 days before round my little girl and she was born sleeping my little man spend 9 weeks in NICU they do an amazing job and these prem babies r such little fighters , its great u had steroids as te ladies above have said they really do help, I had them but was shared so my little boy too has CLD. My only advise would be try not too worry (yeah I know easier said then done I can't imagine ever been at ease in any labour\pregnancy ) and if u at all feel worried ask for a scan check don't feel like u can't , mummy knows best I knew something was not rite and afrer 2 midwife visit , 1 doctor visit and 2 hospital trips they finally admitted me for obs I had hardly put my foot over the door and my water went , they said I was'nt in labour but I new I was, go on what u think, if u feel not rite make they listen......sending u lots of well wishes for u and ur baba hope things go well xxx

Thanks for your message hon.

So sorry to hear about your little girl. Really pleased that your little man is doing dpso well.

Sending you lots of love.xx


----------



## Littlemo

Thank you xxx I hope things are still going well keep us updated xxx


----------



## EmSmith1980

How are you getting on? Xx


----------



## mumjaney

Hi there, just wanting to wish you luck. My little man was 25 weeks and 1 pound 4oz. He suprised everyone what a little fighter he was and is now such a happy determined little one year old. Also my little brother was born at 27 weeks at 1 pound 9oz and he is now 26 years old and a right pain in the bum. So there are lots of positive stories around to give you corage and hope. Keep us informed xxx


----------



## JadeyB

Aw what a little fighter your little man is. He has done so well.

Thanks for your kind words. Xx


----------



## JadeyB

EmSmith1980 said:


> How are you getting on? Xx

Hi em, 

Thanks for checking in on me.

Still no change, so that is good. Everything looks stable at the moment and she is moving around lots.

Hubby coming to visit for a few days from today, so that is something to look forward too. Xx


----------



## EmSmith1980

Aww glad to hear your hanging on in there. Keep us updated. Xx


----------



## massoma8489

i was like u baby wanted and did come early but at a good age not like in the beginging of my problem i was dialaited 3 cmt at 21 weeks wwas scared to death but finaly made it my water broke at 32 i made it to 34 i didnt have infection or any thing they just dont wait more then that peirod just in case of developing a infication at 34 they indusced me and my baby was here early she just wanted to see me i gess lol dot worry think positive i was in and out of the hospital my baby wasnt soposed to make it but she bet all the odds i was 3 cmt dialted at 21 and made it to 24 weeks and dialted to 4 and last but not least i broke my water at 32 and dailted to 6 cmt and stayed till 34 they induce me then january 1 2012 3:30 a.m and i delivered 10:27 a.m dont worry


----------



## JadeyB

Hi girls,

Baby Hermione, was born Saturday at 13.53 by emergency csection. I was having sharp pains for most of the night which weren't thought to be contractions but they did think it was the start of an infection brewing and thought it safer to get the baby out. CRP levels had also risen and the waters had a slight green tinge to them.

She was born at 30+3 weeks, 2 weeks 3 days after PPROM. She weighs 3lb 9oz and is dong well. She had oxygen for about 6 hours or so and has been breathing without assistance ever since. She has a feeding tube and appears to be taking milk ok, she has taken some directly from a syringe as well.

Feel extremely blessed and hoping that she continues to do as well as she is now. I'm sure I'll hav heaps of questions over the coming weeks/months.

Xxx


----------



## EmSmith1980

Aww fantastic news. Congratulations and well done. She sounds like she is doing wonderfully. Xx


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations sounds like your little girl is doing well.

Looking forward to seeing pictures x


----------



## AP

Congratulations! Xxxx


----------



## Sam182

Congratulations! x


----------



## mummyvikki

Congratulations xx


----------



## danielle1987

Massive congrats and beautiful name for ur little miracle xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

congratulations hope all comtinues to go smoothly for you xx


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats mommy, great weight


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations hun !! xx


----------



## Littlemo

or lovely congratulations on you baby girl, hope she and yourself are doing well xxx


----------

